# Ehrfurcht (awe)



## ThomasK

*Ehrfurcht - and awe ?*
My point here is how you describe the quality that is called *Ehr-furcht* in German (lit. honourable fear/ honour-fear).

_*Awe*_ would be the closest as for the original meaning, I'd think, in English, but respect would be a synonym, I guess, now, or can a native speaker give a better word ?

IN Dutch: *eer-bied *is the word, something like offering honour.

Thanks,
janG


----------



## mietagosia

Hey! In Polish we say "respekt"  (respect) or "głęboka cześć" (deep honour, deep worshiping). Cheers!


----------



## ThomasK

Could you trace the origin of the two words, Mietagosia: is it _deep _+ _honour_ ?


----------



## mietagosia

Hello once again  Głęboki is the male form of deep, głęboka is the female one. "Cześć" (female) means "hi" in everyday language but it can also mean "respect, tribute, honour".


----------



## ThomasK

Good to know, Mietagosia, especially the greeting as well !

Just wondering: is the difference between the _deep czesc_ and the ordinary, just a matter of... intensity ? Is any fear implied ?


----------



## mietagosia

There's no fear implied, on a contrary, the phrase has connotations of deep respect, amazement and admiration.


----------



## ThomasK

OK, thanks - I am simply aksing because Ehrfurcht and awe imply fear or a connotation with fear (as a source of respect). 

(But sleep tight, full of deep czesc ! ;-) )


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Hluboká úcta.

In Lithuanian:
Gili pagarba.


----------



## ThomasK

Do they mean something in particular, K. ? What do the separate words mean ? Something like honour ( and ... ?) ???


----------



## kusurija

kusurija said:


> In Czech:
> Hluboká úcta (f.).
> 
> In Lithuanian:
> Gili pagarba (f.).



hluboký = deep/cordial/heavy
úcta = respect/reverence/honour(awe)

Gilus = dtto as in Czech hluboký
pagarba = dtto as in Czech úcta
Excuse me, that I didn't explain it at once.


----------



## ThomasK

(No problem, just that my Czech and my Lithuanian are not that good... ;-) ) But theydo not sound different at all, do they ? Just wondering: _eerbied_ and _respect_ would ze considered synonyms in Dutch (or almost), but can I conclude from what you write that these words are reinforcements of awe ? 

Thanks,
janG


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Δέος»* [ˈðe.ɔs] (neut.) --> _amaze, fear of someone, sense of dread, feeling of wander, awe_ < Classical deverbative neut. noun *«δέος» déŏs* (< *«*δϝεῖος» *dweî̯os*) --> _fear_ < Classical v. *«δείδω» deí̯dō* --> _to fear, dread_ (PIE *duei- _to fear_ cf Lat. dīrus).


----------



## ThomasK

Just BTW: there is also "fear of the Lord", often expressed, I think, in this form, as in psalm 25, 12. Is that the same word?


----------



## Dymn

mietagosia said:


> Hey! In Polish we say "respekt" (respect)


We also do in *Catalan *and *Spanish*:

_Em fa respecte pujar a l'Everest.
Me da respeto subir al Everest._
~ "Climbing Mt Everest overwhelms me"

It's something that makes you scared by its superiority, by the responsibilities implied, that overwhelms you. I guess that if you can use this in a language so far apart as Polish, there may be other ones where you can do it too. Let's wait for more answers.


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> Just BTW: there is also "fear of the Lord", often expressed, I think, in this form, as in psalm 25, 12. Is that the same word?


In the Septuagint it's literal fear:
«..τίς ἐστιν ἄνθρωπος ὁ φοβούμενος τὸν Κύριον;» - "..who is the man that fears the Lord?"

The Classical middle voice v. *«φοβέομαι/φοβοῦμαι» pʰŏbéŏmai̯* (uncontracted)/*pʰoboûmai̯* (contracted) --> _to be frightened_ produces the Classical middle voice present participle *«φοβούμενος, -μένη, -νον» pʰŏboúmĕnŏs* (masc.), *pʰŏbouménē* (fem.), *pʰŏboúmĕnŏn* (neut.) --> _fearful, fearing, apprehensive_.



Dymn said:


> We also do in Catalan and Spanish:
> 
> 
> 
> Em fa respecte pujar a l'Everest.
> 
> Me da respeto subir al Everest.
> 
> ~ "Climbing Mt Everest overwhelms me"
> 
> 
> 
> It's something that makes you scared by its superiority, by the responsibilities implied, that overwhelms you. I guess that if you can use this in a language so far apart as Polish, there may be other ones where you can do it too. Let's wait for more answers.


*«Δέος»* is the word in Greek:

*«Η αναρρίχηση στο όρος Έβερεστ μου προκαλεί δέος»* [i a.naˈɾi.çi.si stɔ ˈɔ.ɾɔs ˈe.ve.ɾest mu prɔ.kaˈli ˈðe.ɔs] --> lit. _the climb on mt Everest causes me (to feel) awe_


----------



## bibax

kusurija said:


> In Czech:
> Hluboká úcta.


We use *respekt* as well (*buditi respekt* = to command respect).

*úcta* = respect, esteem, reverence; verb *uctívati* = to worship, to revere, to venerate;

There is also an old-fashioned greeting:
*Má úcta!* (colloq. abbreviated *maucta!* /mautsta/ with diphtong au) or *Má hluboká úcta!* (in letters) = My (deep) regard/esteem!

Respect to God or Mt. Everest is also:

*bázeň* = fear, awe; mostly with the adjective *posvátný* = sacred, reverential (< svatý = holy, saint);

*Cítím posvátnou bázeň k Usirovi.* = I feel reverential fear of (towards) Osiris.


----------



## ThomasK

"Reverential" is a very interesting addition. I keep wondering whether "respect" is specific enough, but I suspect the combination with the verb adds something to the meaning or triggers the right meaning. I could imagine distinguishing:

_That lecture "made" ___


----------



## bibax

*bázeň* is derived from the (reflexive) verb *báti se* (= to fear, to be afraid) < *boja-ti, *boja-znь (in Czech boja- is contracted to bá-), Ind. _bháyati_ „is afraid, fürchtet";

in Russian *бояться* /boja-ť-sja/, *боязнь* /boja-zń/;

However commonly we say *strach* (= fear, Rus. *страх*); *bázeň* is somewhat special, more "poetic" (reverential fear).

(j is pronounced like in German, IPA [j]; ň/ń/нь/ť/ть are palatal n/t )


----------



## ThomasK

Perfect information. Thank you very much indeed!


----------



## Dymn

ThomasK said:


> _That lecture "made" ___


__


----------



## merquiades

I still don't have a good feeling for what Ehrfurcht means.  Honorable fear.

*Awe* in my opinion doesn't have a fear component to it.   I am in *awe* of people who climb up Mt. Everest.   It just means I admire them deeply for their feat.  I'm impressed, amazed, appreciative, but not really scared.
I am* awestruck*.   It's the feeling of "just amazing beyond belief"  "wow".   You can't believe someone could accomplish that.

If you want the same feeling with fear, I suppose we have *horrified* / *horrifying*.    I was *horrified* when I saw the building collapse.  The serial killer inspires horror.


----------



## Frank78

merquiades said:


> I still don't have a good feeling for what Ehrfurcht means.  Honorable fear.
> 
> *Awe* in my opinion doesn't have a fear component to it.   I am in *awe* of people who climb up Mt. Everest.   It just means I admire them deeply for their feat.  I'm impressed, amazed, appreciative, but not really scared.
> I am* awestruck*.   It's the feeling of "just amazing beyond belief"  "wow".   You can't believe someone could accomplish that.
> 
> If you want the same feeling with fear, I suppose we have *horrified* / *horrifying*.    I was *horrified* when I saw the building collapse.  The serial killer inspires horror.



It depends a bit if you talk about people or things. For things it's "respect", e.g. "Er hat Ehrfurcht vor dem Mt. Everest", i.e. he thinks it will be a huge challenge to climb it.

For people it's something between respect/awe (weaker) and submission (stronger).


----------



## L'irlandais

merquiades said:


> I still don't have a good feeling for what Ehrfurcht means.  Honorable fear.
> 
> *Awe* in my opinion doesn't have a fear component to it.   I am in *awe* of people who climb up Mt. Everest.   It just means I admire them deeply for their feat.  I'm impressed, amazed, appreciative, but not really scared.
> I am* awestruck*.   It's the feeling of "just amazing beyond belief"  "wow".   You can't believe someone could accomplish that.
> 
> If you want the same feeling with fear, I suppose we have *horrified* / *horrifying*.    I was *horrified* when I saw the building collapse.  The serial killer inspires horror.


Me neither.  Ehrfurcht - English translation in English - Langenscheidt dictionary German-English
Awe is only one of several translations offer by Langenscheidt


----------



## merquiades

Frank78 said:


> It depends a bit if you talk about people or things. For things it's "respect", e.g. "Er hat Ehrfurcht vor dem Mt. Everest", i.e. he thinks it will be a huge challenge to climb it.
> 
> For people it's something between respect/awe (weaker) and submission (stronger).


Ok, what you are describing there is feeling *overwhelmed*.    I am standing in front of Mt. Everest about to start climbing and I feel like there is a good chance I might not be able to do it, and I'm kind of afraid and dread what's going to happen.  Maybe I am so inspired by fear that I am daunted and give up.
If you are in *awe *of a person, you really feel amazed by what this person does (no fear).   I realize that he made it (climb up Everest) where I'm sure I could never have.  So I am impressed and humble.  If you have *respect* for someone you have an intellectual appreciation for what they do, but maybe you feel it is not relevant to you at all.  So maybe I understand going up Everest is tough, so bravo, but that's not really my thing.  Why would I care to climb up a mountain?
Submission to people?  To be under the spell of someone.  You mean you are so in awe of someone and find it so important what he does that you look up to and worship him like a God?


----------



## Frank78

merquiades said:


> .  You mean you are so in awe of someone and find it so important what he does that you look up to and worship him like a God?



Yeah, almost. As I said a bit weaker than submission or worship.


----------



## eno2

apmoy70 said:


> Greek:
> 
> *«Δέος»* [ˈðe.ɔs] (neut.) --> _amaze, fear of someone, sense of dread, feeling of wander, awe_ < Classical deverbative neut. noun *«δέος» déŏs* (< *«*δϝεῖος» *dweî̯os*) --> _fear_ < Classical v. *«δείδω» deí̯dō* --> _to fear, dread_ (PIE *duei- _to fear_ cf Lat. dīrus).



Pons gives also: 

vor etw dat *Ehrfurcht* haben
νιώθω δέος απέναντι σε κάτι


----------

